# Age requirements for FR, and EMT-B



## Fedekz (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey,

What states offer EMT-B, or First Responder courses to students under 18? I'm currently 17, and live in Washington State and am enrolled full time in college; however, In Washington State, you have to be 18 to enroll in a EMT, or FR course. I have read that Maryland offers EMT-B, and FR courses to individuals 16 years old +

Any others : ]?

Thanks,

-Fedekz


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2009)

Should be 25 so that you are able to deal with what we see and do.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 11, 2009)

NM requires at least 18. Private EMS requires at least 21 to work so you can drive, some more. Local fire mostly is at least 18. I think 20-21 should be minimums


----------



## mikie (Feb 11, 2009)

I started my EMT at 17, turned 18 half way though...

National Reg. is 18+


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 11, 2009)

North Dakota

You can get your state emt card before you are 18. But North Dakota services usually only take National Registry... so it would be tuff to find a job.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fedekz said:


> Hey,
> 
> What states offer EMT-B, or First Responder courses to students under 18? I'm currently 17, and live in Washington State and am enrolled full time in college; however, In Washington State, you have to be 18 to enroll in a EMT, or FR course. I have read that Maryland offers EMT-B, and FR courses to individuals 16 years old +
> 
> ...



Fedekz, 

In our state (Washington) you have to be 18 in order to be certified. You can in many areas, start the EMT class if you are going to be turning 18 before the class is over. 

Washington requires you to be sponsored for EMT class by the agency you will be working for. There's not a lot of incentive for one of these agencies to sponsor you if they will not be able to utilize that training once the class is over. Doesn't matter how mature you are or aren't. The only thing that matters is if you are going to be carried on their license, they want to be able to hire you, this means insure you to drive their rigs and have you meet all the other criteria of a legal adult.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 11, 2009)

17 and a fulltime college student?

Patience. Stay in college.  You have plenty of time before running off to join the EMS circus after you are 18 and have a college degree on your resume.


----------



## karaya (Feb 11, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> 17 and a fulltime college student?
> 
> Patience. Stay in college. You have plenty of time before running off to join the EMS circus after you are 18 and have a college degree on your resume.


 
Damn good advice!!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 11, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Should be 25 so that you are able to deal with what we see and do.



Because 17 year olds don't go to war and see worse...


----------



## medic417 (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Because 17 year olds don't go to war and see worse...



And we see how well that is turning out for the mental health of our young soldiers.  Sadly military suicides are at an all time high and mental professionals can not stay up with the cases of PSTD etc they are getting.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Because 17 year olds don't go to war and see worse...


 
And have you seen what happens to these young people who can't handle what they see in war? 

If not, I encourage you to tour the psych wards and clinics of VA hospitals...that is for the lucky few that can get assistance from the government to be treated.


----------



## spisco85 (Feb 11, 2009)

This can get out of control quickly...but I'll throw in my .02

CT lets you become an EMT at 16. Do I think 16 is old enough? Hell no but it is not me to decide. As a vet I still find new things that get to me but I've had plenty of practice on keeping things from bothering me and interfering in my life.


----------



## Fedekz (Feb 12, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Fedekz,
> 
> In our state (Washington) you have to be 18 in order to be certified. You can in many areas, start the EMT class if you are going to be turning 18 before the class is over.
> 
> Washington requires you to be sponsored for EMT class by the agency you will be working for. There's not a lot of incentive for one of these agencies to sponsor you if they will not be able to utilize that training once the class is over. Doesn't matter how mature you are or aren't. The only thing that matters is if you are going to be carried on their license, they want to be able to hire you, this means insure you to drive their rigs and have you meet all the other criteria of a legal adult.



First off, thanks everyone for all the quick replys : ] I appreciate it.

I'm not exactly familiar with being "sponsored" by an agency in which you will work for; however, I am currently a Ski Patrol "trainee", and once I receive a First Responder cert. or a EMT cert. I can be a full fledged Ski Patroller. My Ski Resort wrote a letter for one of the trainee's to get him into the EMT-B class at the community college, in which that worked, he got in and was able to complete the course, and is now a ski patroller.

Here is my plan, theoretical of course.

I can take the EMT-B course next winter (winter quarter of 2009/2010); however, receive the EMT-B cert. just after the ski season ends, which is what I'm trying to avoid. My birthday is in early Feb. so I would be 18 before the winter quarter ended. Conversely, I was wanting to possibly travel to another state this summer and take the First Responder, or EMT-B course, receive the cert. (in that state), then travel back to Washington State in time for the ski season. Although I don't know if being cert. in X state would do me ANY good in Washington.

Anyways,

thanks for all the replys so far !

-Fedekz


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 12, 2009)

Be very careful with taking it in another state. You will have to research rules very carefully to see where reciprocity goes to... And that might not do you any good because if the minimum age to be licensed is 18, they will not recognize a license from another state until you are 18.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 12, 2009)

Fedekz said:


> I'm not exactly familiar with being "sponsored" by an agency in which you will work for; however, I am currently a Ski Patrol "trainee", and once I receive a First Responder cert. or a EMT cert. I can be a full fledged Ski Patroller.



In order to possess a valid EMT-B card in the state of Washington, you have to actually have a job as an EMT. Most reputable classes won't let you in unless you have that future job/volunteer position lined up. The agency in which you will work signs you up for the class. Many students who want to work for a private agency will sign on with a vollie service of some sort to get their cert and then use the cert to get a paying job elsewhere. 




> I can take the EMT-B course next winter (winter quarter of 2009/2010); however, receive the EMT-B cert. just after the ski season ends, which is what I'm trying to avoid. My birthday is in early Feb. so I would be 18 before the winter quarter ended.



You will have to talk to the instructor before the class begins to see if that is all right with him/her. It will be his/her call. 





> Conversely, I was wanting to possibly travel to another state this summer and take the First Responder, or EMT-B course, receive the cert. (in that state), then travel back to Washington State in time for the ski season. Although I don't know if being cert. in X state would do me ANY good in Washington.



As of March 31, 2009 the Washington State EMT-B exam is the NREMT exam. So reciprocity should be much easier than in years past. Talk to your regional EMS council rep to find out for sure. If you are doing this to avoid the 18 rule, it won't help. You will still have to be 18 to hold a Washington State Cert.


----------



## redcrossemt (Feb 12, 2009)

Fedekz said:


> Although I don't know if being cert. in X state would do me ANY good in Washington.



A license in another state won't help you out.

Will your ski resort accept certification instead of licensure? Most ski patrollers that I know don't even have a medical license, instead they are certified in first response by a third-party like the American Red Cross or National Safety Council. If they are not a registered EMS agency and instead provide just "advanced first aid" services, you may be able to get away with taking the American Red Cross Emergency Response class. 

In any case, if you are interested in EMS; stay in college, take A&P, biochem, and get your paramedic when you can.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 12, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> Most reputable classes won't let you in unless you have that future job/volunteer position lined up. The agency in which you will work signs you up for the class.



Really? Maybe over in your neck of the woods...not so in King County. To sign up for an EMT-B class here, one must take the entrance "pre-test", a basic first aid test based on the ARC 'Emergency Response" text. If you pass the test and you have one of the top 40 scores, you're invited to enroll in the class. 

For example, North Seattle Community College holds a basic class every quarter (AHE190) and routinely has 150 or so students test. 40 are chosen. 

From North's Website: _PREREQUISITE ENTRANCE EXAMINATION REQUIRED. There will be a written advanced first aid and CPR exam on 3/3/09, anytime between 6:30 PM and 8:30 PM in the Library, Room 1141. This examination must be taken by all applicants to the program. An orientation session open to any interested persons will be on 2/24/09, 7-8:30 PM in the Library, Room 1141. Anyone needing information should plan to attend this session. APPLICANTS DO NOT NEED TO SIGN UP IN ADVANCE FOR THE ENTRANCE EXAM OR ORIENTATION. CPR is required prior to entry into the program. (See course information for AHE 191.CPR.) Permission required. Contact the Health and Human Services Division at (206) 527-3790 for additional information. *Cost is $679.07 ($113.00 tuition + $566.07 self support lab fee)._

Near the end of the class, local ambulance companies and other groups come into the class to present a "sales pitch" to recruit new EMTs, knowing that the promise of affiliation will net at least a few.

So, the bottom line is... you DO NOT need to be affiliated with an agency or department to take the class, you must to be affiliated to GET YOUR CARD.


----------



## bstone (Feb 12, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Should be 25 so that you are able to deal with what we see and do.



Tell that to the Israeli medics who get their training at 16 and then become combat medics in the army at 18.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 12, 2009)

bstone said:


> Tell that to the Israeli medics who get their training at 16 and then become combat medics in the army at 18.


Um... tell that to the Israeli First Responders at 15 or 16! Many work on an ambulance (under the supervision of an EMT) 4 or 5 afternoons a week, until they are 17, when they become EMTs, only to go on to the army and become paramedics. 

Something like 30% of the Israeli population is trained to the First responder level, 18% to the EMT level, 8 or 10% to the paramedic level, and 3-4% to the MD level. 
Their biggest problem on MCI scenes is having too many practitioners. 

For the record, only those 18+ are allowed on to the scene of a terror attack. If an ambulance recieves a call for an attack, they drop of the high school students wherever they are and head to the call.


----------



## bstone (Feb 12, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Um... tell that to the Israeli First Responders at 15 or 16! Many work on an ambulance (under the supervision of an EMT) 4 or 5 afternoons a week, until they are 17, when they become EMTs, only to go on to the army and become paramedics.
> 
> Something like 30% of the Israeli population is trained to the First responder level, 18% to the EMT level, 8 or 10% to the paramedic level, and 3-4% to the MD level.
> Their biggest problem on MCI scenes is having too many practitioners.
> ...



You illustrated my point perfectly, sir! I lived in Jerusalem for 2 years while in Yeshiva from 1999-2001. This was during the 2nd Intifada. No stranger to terrorists attacks and those volunteers and paid FRs and EMTs were amazing.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 12, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> Um... tell that to the Israeli First Responders at 15 or 16! Many work on an ambulance (under the supervision of an EMT) 4 or 5 afternoons a week, until they are 17, when they become EMTs, only to go on to the army and become paramedics.
> 
> Something like 30% of the Israeli population is trained to the First responder level, 18% to the EMT level, 8 or 10% to the paramedic level, and 3-4% to the MD level.
> Their biggest problem on MCI scenes is having too many practitioners.
> ...



In the USA we do not have luxury of dropping off those high schoolers we are baby sitting.  So off they go and see the crap we see.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 12, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> Really? Maybe over in your neck of the woods...not so in King County. To sign up for an EMT-B class here, one must take the entrance "pre-test", a basic first aid test based on the ARC 'Emergency Response" text. If you pass the test and you have one of the top 40 scores, you're invited to enroll in the class.
> 
> So, the bottom line is... you DO NOT need to be affiliated with an agency or department to take the class, you must to be affiliated to GET YOUR CARD.



Wow... very different from the counties in which I've lived! If you can't prove you can get your card, you aren't allowed into the class.


----------



## bstone (Feb 13, 2009)

medic417 said:


> In the USA we do not have luxury of dropping off those high schoolers we are baby sitting.  So off they go and see the crap we see.



Riiiight, because the broken pinky finger in the US is so much more traumatic than the suicide bus bombing in Israel. Great logic.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> Riiiight, because the broken pinky finger in the US is so much more traumatic than the suicide bus bombing in Israel. Great logic.



Children in the US aren't exposed to bombings and war as much as children in Israel are. They grow up with it, they get used to it. Kids over here aren't exposed to graphic, horrifying images. So what are you gonna do with the kid when you roll up on a suicide/homicide? Car Vs. Tree with an unrestrained passenger splayed out over the ground? Or a little kid who was playing with Daddy's gun and got shot in the face?


----------



## bstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Children in the US aren't exposed to bombings and war as much as children in Israel are. They grow up with it, they get used to it. Kids over here aren't exposed to graphic, horrifying images.



Sure they are. Movies, tv, video games, internet. How often they see it in person? Certainly less than the average Israeli. But that by no means they have virgin eyes.



> So what are you gonna do with the kid when you roll up on a suicide/homicide? Car Vs. Tree with an unrestrained passenger splayed out over the ground?



The US military is aggressively advertising for kids to sign up, go to Iraq and get blown to bits. I think it'll be a lot better for them to work on an ambulance. Don't you agree?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

> Movies, tv, video games, internet



Quite a bit differnt from seeing the real thing, don't you agree?


----------



## bstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Quite a bit differnt from seeing the real thing, don't you agree?



Yes, I plainly and clearly stated that in the very next sentence in my post. Don't you agree?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> Yes, I plainly and clearly stated that in the very next sentence in my post. Don't you agree?



I don't get how video games justifies exposing children to very real, vulgar, graphic scenes.


----------



## bstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I don't get how video games justifies exposing children to very real, vulgar, graphic scenes.



Yeah, those broken pinky fingers are super vulgar and graphic.

As long as an 18 year old can be drafted into the US army and sent off to go kill and bunch of people I will maintain that 18 year olds can work on an ambulance. Don't you agree?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> Yeah, those broken pinky fingers are super vulgar and graphic.
> 
> As long as an 18 year old can be drafted into the US army and sent off to go kill and bunch of people I will maintain that 18 year olds can work on an ambulance. Don't you agree?



An 18 year old? Certainly. Even though there's no draft. A 14, 15, 16 year old? Certainly not.

Gee. I wish I lived in an area where broken fingers were the worst calls you get.


----------



## bstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> An 18 year old? Certainly. Even though there's no draft. A 14, 15, 16 year old? Certainly not.
> 
> Gee. I wish I lived in an area where broken fingers were the worst calls you get.



On that logic, no one under the age of 18 should be a lifeguard. Afterall, finding a dead baby floating in the deep end would be just about the most vulgar and horrifying thing a person could imagine. Don't you agree?


----------



## Sasha (Feb 13, 2009)

bstone said:


> On that logic, no one under the age of 18 should be a lifeguard. Afterall, finding a dead baby floating in the deep end would be just about the most vulgar and horrifying thing a person could imagine. Don't you agree?



Actually, I agree there should be an 18+ age requirement on lifeguards.


----------



## bstone (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Actually, I agree there should be an 18+ age requirement on lifeguards.



At least you're being consistent. I have to respect that.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> An 18 year old? Certainly. Even though there's no draft. A 14, 15, 16 year old? Certainly not.
> 
> Gee. I wish I lived in an area where broken fingers were the worst calls you get.





What about 17?  17 year olds can, and do, join the military.  Are they eligible to be EMT's?


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

Linuss said:


> What about 17?  17 year olds can, and do, join the military.  Are they eligible to be EMT's?



Not in most states.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 13, 2009)

Military EMT's are required to take the NREMT. NREMT requires one to 18 years old. 

R/r911


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow.  Age does not matter.  As long as one is professional, caring, and a hard worker, you can be in EMS.  Age is portrayed different by everyone.  Maybe when you were a teen, you couldnt handle what is seen in EMS.  Actually, younger people learn quicker and retain information more easily and for longer.  EMS as a teen is a great way to open the gates for a medical career in a young ones future.  It teaches respect, hard work, dealing with difficult situations, etc.  Dont be hating on us young ems providers.  A teen first responder or emt can provide the same standard of care as an adult first responder or emt and has the same training


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> Wow.  Age does not matter.  As long as one is professional, caring, and a hard worker, you can be in EMS.  Age is portrayed different by everyone.  Maybe when you were a teen, you couldnt handle what is seen in EMS.  Actually, younger people learn quicker and retain information more easily and for longer.  EMS as a teen is a great way to open the gates for a medical career in a young ones future.  It teaches respect, hard work, dealing with difficult situations, etc.  Dont be hating on us young ems providers.  A teen first responder or emt can provide the same standard of care as an adult first responder or emt and has the same training



They may be able to perform the skill but they lack many things that only come with age.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

One also has to take into consideration various state regulations that do not allow minors under the age of 18 to be around dangerous equipment which some of even the simplest rescue tools could qualify and definitely those on a fire truck. Nor can they be involved near a site where these rescue tools may be in use or other dangerous situations. Handling medications is definitely a no-no for minors in most states. Oxygen is controversial as a medication but it is allowed to be handled by unlicensed providers as part of an emergency.

The other factor of age involves signing and witnessing legal documents. This can include anything from your PCR to refusal forms. If you still need your parents' signature for your own medical care, you probably shouldn't be taking consents or refusals from others.


----------



## medic417 (Feb 13, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> The other factor of age involves signing and witnessing legal documents. This can include anything from your PCR to refusal forms. If you still need your parents' signature for your own medical care, you probably shouldn't be taking consents or refusals from others.



WOW.  I had not ever added that into my arguement against youth in EMS.  Good point.  I could see the childs refusal PCR in court.  LOL


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 13, 2009)

New Jersey spelled out what equipment minors (with their parents' signature) can be near since they do allow for those under 18 to take the class but can not certify until 18.



> 4. Minors shall not be permitted to do the following in classes or after certification until they reach the age of 18
> 
> http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/documents/njac840ar.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## weldertx69 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Texas rules*

In Texas you can begin at any age, however the Texas programs end with NREMT certification. You can't take the NREMT test till you are 18.  I got my EMT 1 week after my 18th birthday and my Paramedic one month before my 19th.  I was actually 17 years old when I started Paramedic school.  They let me start contingent on my passing the State Test.  This was back in 1985.  Now Texas uses the NREMT exam, but the rules governing entrance into a program are the same.  You would just have to find a program that will work with you.  Try PERCOM  they are known for working with students to find a way to get the job done.  As far as being to young to handle the crap this job throws at you.  I am one of the few who can tell you from the been there done that at a young age.  It is tough and it depends on the individual.  It also depends on where you work when you get certified.  Major metropolitian EMS is hazardous to anyone's mental health.  But Rural and suburban work is not that bad.  Get used to the fact that patients die.  Only on TV do the medics revive every code.   Learn to love old people, that will be the bulk of your patients.  And if you think you are going to get rich doing this,  Well then you already have mental health issues.


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 9, 2011)

california you can take the course at 17 but nat reg requires you be 18. I think SD fire is you gotta be 21 by the end of academy. All the places in san diego i've applied haven't mentioned anything about having to be a certain age to drive/opperate and ambulance or anything.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 9, 2011)

for California you just have to sign up at the class and pay and then your in EMT class. no tests to get in and you dont have to already have a job lined up. you get your cards when you pass the class. and with the whole age thing, I think it all depends on the person really. i started running 911 calls with the Fire Department at the age of 14. i saw alot of stuff and im fine (or at least in my opinion im fine) and no i was not just watching on the calls. i would be pumping chest and doing everything the medic told me to do (some of it i shouldnt have done. and none of it i was formally trained on.). but then i also know of 35 year old males who would get freaked out on calls (one of our fire/medics). So for my opinion it depends on the person and how mature they are.


----------

